# Wo kann ich mir einen Dicepot kaufen?



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wisst ihr wo ich mir einen neuen oder gebrauchten Dicepot kaufen kann in den ich auch Flüssigstickstoff füllen kann?
Er sollte für die meisten Sockel passen, oder zumindest für AM2/AM2+/AM3

fmg

fpsJunkie


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

Beim Pottgott, der8auer würd ich mal sagen^^
Oder nach nem gebrauchten umschauen


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2010)

Ich schicke dir mal eine PN


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2010)

Ok. thx


----------



## SchnickNick (24. Juli 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Beim Pottgott, der8auer würd ich mal sagen^^


 
geil mann


----------

